# Problema con amplificador de 15w para guitarra electrica



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hola, hace unos días termine de hacer un amplificador de 15w para mi guitarra mostrado en esta pagina: http://www.handmades.com.br/forum/index.php?topic=1447.0 y tengo los siguientes problemas...

Este es el esquema y la posición de los componentes, sacado del pdf que les dejare en los comentarios.







Al subirle todo el volumen [potenciometro -master-] y el gain (sin activar la distorsión) se mutea el amplificador, digamos... no se escucha nada por lo que debo bajarle un poco el volumen para que se vuelva a escuchar.

Otro problema es que al activarle la distorsión y subirle todo el volumen y el gain hace un tremendo ruido que no se exactamente como describirlo (algo así como un askghdfkjsd).

Al sacarle o colocarle la distorsión hace un ruido, algo así como un pop! o clack!, por lo que vi que hay que agregarle unas resistencias Pull-down, se que una va en un capacitor de la entrada y otra en un capacitor de la salida pero el problema es que no se exactamente en cual, ni en donde (entrada y salida del tl072, o entrada y salida del tda2030, etc)http://www.pisotones.com/Articulos/truebp.htm

Y finalmente el ultimo problema es que al bajarle todo el volumen, en el parlante se escucha algo así como un mmmmm pero se escucha muy bajo, la única forma de escucharlo es acercarse al parlante.

Me tome las molestias de subir un vídeo por si no entendieron muy bien lo que pregunte.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0ThyI1SGBs

En el vídeo solo toco el Gain y el master

Acá hay un par de imágenes de mi plaqueta:











No se porque se ensucio así la plaqueta, eso que le puse flux...











Como pueden ver uní todas las carcasas de los potenciometros y las soldé a tierra, pero no fue muy efectivo 











PD: En lugar de la resistencia de 0R1 (0,1 ohm) coloque un puente ya que no la encontré, según lo poco que pude leer de la pagina dice que funciona como una especie de fusible.

PD 2: No estoy pidiendo ayuda a la pagina responsable del circuito ya que tal pagina cerro los registros y también es una pagina de brasil, por lo que esta en portugués y no entiendo ese idioma (el traductor de google no ayuda mucho que digamos ya que no traduce muy bien).

PD 3: El potenciometro gain, también funciona como volumen sin estar activada la distorsión, según tengo entendido esta bien.

Espero que no les este preguntando mucho, un saludo y gracias de antemano! ...



Acá les adjunto el pdf con la pcb y la posición de los componentes


----------



## jorge morales (Feb 6, 2014)

estimado compañero, que voltajes tienes en las terminales 4 y 8 del circuito integrado del pre?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 6, 2014)

¿ Con que transformador lo estas alimentando ?


----------



## pigma (Feb 6, 2014)

Se que es muy tedioso pero yo empezaria por revisar todo de nuevo, corroborar piezas con el diagrama y con una lupa verificar soldaduras, que no se junten y que no esten "frias", ya despues de eso seguir con lo demas.


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hola
jorge morales al TL072 le llegan 11V dc

Fogonazo yo estoy usando un transformador de 12+12 del cual yo creo que entrega mas o menos 2 amperios.

pigma ya revise las soldaduras y no hay ninguna soldadura fría, tampoco hay soldaduras juntas, lo revise mas de 2 veces.

En este momento no tengo Internet en mi casa, por lo que ahora estoy en un ciber, así que segurame hasta que me vuelvan a colocar el Internet en mi casa (seguramente en 2 días) no voy a poder contestar.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 7, 2014)

Prueba ir dando volumen y al mismo tiempo mide la tensión de la fuente a ver que pasa con esta al momento de la falla.


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 8, 2014)

Hola, hice lo que dijiste, antes de la falla hay 15v y cuando se "mutea" el amplificador baja a 12v, también cambie todos los capacitores cerámicos que tenia por unos de poliester (menos el de 33pf y el de 470pf) pero sigue pasando lo mismo, así que descarto la posibilidad de que los problemáticos sean los capacitores cerámicos.
Otra cosa que me olvide de decir es que cuando se "mutea" si le bajo un poco el potenciometro de teble, o el de gain se empieza a escuchar.


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 11, 2014)

Por favor, necesito que me ayuden porque gaste bastante en este proyecto y no estoy muy bien económicamente como para tirar plata.


----------



## pigma (Feb 16, 2014)

Disculpa mi insistencia, ya revisaste los valores de los componentes? y dirección de todos los capacitores electroliticos y todo lo que tenga polaridad? a veces al soldar nos equivocamos y tomamos una pieza que no es, o una resistencia de diferente valor. No te desesperes amigo, asi son estas cosas, aun a los que llevamos tiempo nos pasan cosas asi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2014)

¿ De que corriente es tu transformador ?, ¿ Foto del transformador (Junto a una regla para apreciar dimensión) ?


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 16, 2014)

Mira fogonazo
















Perdón que las fotos están un poco movidas, pero mas o menos se puede apreciar cuanto mide el núcleo.

A también saque algunos datos del transformador con la ayuda del post de zavalla...

Vs= 12
A= 2,2
B= 2,2
S= 4,84
Pa= 10.41
Pr= 8.32
Is= 0.693

Lo cual quiere de decir que aproximadamente tengo 700mA por rama

Entonces el trafo tendría como 1,4 (o 1,5) amperios pero igualmente no creo que el problema sea el transformador.
Otra cosa, ¿me convendría probar con otro transformador por las dudas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2014)

m4x1m1l14n0 dijo:


> Mira fogonazo
> 
> http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2014/02/16/140216073832238454.jpg
> 
> ...



Nop, no parece ser problema de transformador, es feo pero de buen tamaño. 

Conectaste el integrado de salida mediante cables 
Intenta llevar los cables de alimentación (±) hasta la conexión pertinente de los electrolíticos de la fuente y el cable de GND al punto donde se encuentran unidos los 2 electrolíticos.


----------



## pigma (Feb 17, 2014)

Al principio del PDF que pusiste, dice esto traducido al español:

"RX = 100R (opcional) en el proyecto original, cuando se gira la llave de boost, la señal aumenta mucho, coloque la resistencia RX para equilibrar las dos señales"

No alcanzo a ver exactamente  si tienes la resistencia y si es de 100 ohm, no estaria de mas checar eso...


----------



## m4x1m1l14n0 (Feb 17, 2014)

Si puse la Rx de 100ohm


----------



## jmal2d (Feb 19, 2014)

Jo, vaya horror de diseño de PCB, con ese lazo de masa, la polarización del previo... se han lucido, no me extraña que tenga ruidos incluso en reposo.

Prueba separar la salida del previo a ver si en ruido se introduce en él o en el amplificador de potencia. Puedes hacerlo levantando el condensador de 22nf que hay tras el potenciómetro master y conectando en la pista que sale del potenciómetro un auricular. Debería también comprobar que el nivel de la señal que sale del previo no satura el tda y quizás por eso entre en protección. También puedes inyectar una señal al tda de otro aparato (mp3, cd...) y así compruebas que el amplificador de potencia funciona bien.
Por el tipo de ruido que hace yo me inclinaría a pensar que es el previo, pero si haces estas comprobaciones podemos salir de dudas.

¡Un Saludo!


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO (Abr 21, 2014)

hace tiempo arme ese amplificador con variantes en la etapa de potencia  demasiado ruido.


----------

